# Update



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Update

220 is doing good, here's some pics of the sailfin tang, naso tang, porcupine puffer, fuzzy dwarf lionfish, cleaner wrasse, and marbled cat shark.

Tore down the 120 gallon freshwater tank, put up the 150 since the sale fell through on that. 150 gallon drilled tank, with 30 gallon refugium. I don't have anything in the fuge yet, I will be putting some driftwood and put moss on it, and I'll put lots of shrimp in there. Pump is running about 600 gallons per hour or so. Working on the plumbing to quiet it down. Red devil, jack dempsey, malawi eyebiter, green sunfish, 2 bala sharks.

And we finally moved the 3 fairy wrasses and lawnmower blenny from quarantine into the wife's 120 reef tank. They are doing great, eating like crazy, it's hard to get a good picture of them since they move ALL the time.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

*More*

more pictures....


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

*Added*

I added more driftwood and decorations in the tank, and cut some plexi glass for a top for a fuge and put a light on it. Just gotta get some clams, shrimp, and moss now.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

very beautiful! oh and p.s. I hate you lol


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Nice setups, and great looking Cat Shark.


----------

